# does naruto have a secret Kekkei Genkai?



## Rampage (Jan 12, 2009)

I believe Naruto has a secret Kekkei Genkai ability that is unknown to most everyone in the series. The following theory will attempt to prove this possiblity.

The first piece of evidence that supports my theory is a statement by Yamato. In chapter 299, entitled "The Source of Strength", Yamato makes the following observations about the Kyuubi's chakra:

Naruto Chapter 299 page 4"The Kyuubi's chakra is acting like poison...entering through her wound. Something like that can't simply be healed by Sakura's level of healing jutsu. Which makes me even more surprised that Naruto is able to endure it."

Just a few pages later Yamato makes the following statement while speaking to Naruto:

Naruto chapter 299 page 11"Your true strength isn't from Kyuubi's power, and the reason you're able to stand Kyuubi's chakra is because of the strength of your own chakra."

The above quote implies that Naruto's own chakra holds some special properties that normal people's chakra lack. Naruto, on his own can withstand the negative effects of the Kyuubi's chakra. This is a fact supported by the manga itself.There are currently only two known Kekkei Genkai abilities that can control the Kyuubi's chakra. The first is the Mangekyou Sharingan as noted. While unconfirmed, it is believed that Mangekyou Sharingan controls the Kyuubi through the use of genjutsu. It is quite obvious that Naruto has neither Mangekyou Sharingan nor genjutsu strong enough to control the Kyuubi.

The only other known Kekkei Genkai that possesses the ability to control Kyuubi chakra is the unnamed Kekkei Genkai ability of Hashirama Senju, the first Hokage. Yamato, a clone of Hashirama demonstrates this ability when Naruto undergoes his Rasenshuriken training. Yamato then explains why only he can use the ability (Orochimaru's experimentation).

It is my belief that the hidden Kekkei Genkai that Naruto possesses is the same one Hashirama Senju had.

its just a theory i might be worng but what do u all think?


----------



## James Bond (Jan 12, 2009)

Naruto was Minato's child, that in its self is probrally a Kekkei Genkai.


----------



## kumaTIC (Jan 12, 2009)

No i just cant imagine naruto with a bloodline limit :/
it would ruin his hard working character .
no need for a second sasuke ^^


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 12, 2009)

he has the best kekkei genkai up to date. He has the 'Main character kekkei genkai', it is haxxed as hell. Similar to Sasuke's Kishiton - plot no jutsu.


----------



## Diamond Dust (Jan 12, 2009)

Well there is a room for that possibility, but that will have a great impact on his believes. I wouldn't want naruto to have it.


----------



## Rampage (Jan 12, 2009)

i dnt really want naruto to have one but by looking at all the information it might be possible


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 12, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> The above quote implies that Naruto's own chakra holds some special properties that normal people's chakra lack.


Or it could just be that since he is the jinchuurii, perhaps his chakra has grown accustomed to the Kyuubi chakra making it?s ?poison? like effect uneffective to Naruto. It?s still Naruto?s own chakra, but doesn?t mean that the Kyuubi?s chakra could have influenced it somehow.



> This is a fact supported by the manga itself.There are currently only two known Kekkei Genkai abilities that can control the Kyuubi's chakra. The first is the Mangekyou Sharingan as noted. While unconfirmed, it is believed that Mangekyou Sharingan controls the Kyuubi through the use of genjutsu. It is quite obvious that Naruto has neither Mangekyou Sharingan nor genjutsu strong enough to control the Kyuubi.
> 
> The only other known Kekkei Genkai that possesses the ability to control Kyuubi chakra is the unnamed Kekkei Genkai ability of Hashirama Senju, the first Hokage. Yamato, a clone of Hashirama demonstrates this ability when Naruto undergoes his Rasenshuriken training. Yamato then explains why only he can use the ability (Orochimaru's experimentation).


Both are jutsu that make the control possible for only a few in the clan.  It doesn?t say anything about chakra alone having this affect.  

The reason I?m so against the idea of Naruto having a Kekkei Genkai is that, to me, he?s supposed to be different to the others ? his rival and the enemy. Having a Kekkai Genkai in addition to the Kyuubi seems to bring down the whole part of having a bujii. Not to mention that he?s also the son of Yondaime.


----------



## Danz (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't thyink that he has hirashima senju's kekkei genkai but he might have another, similar to it. I think the immense chakra that naruto holds has some part to play in why he controls the kyuubi. Also i think he might have a kekkei genkai from his mother's side, since his father doesn't have it.


----------



## Rampage (Jan 12, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Or it could just be that since he is the jinchuurii, perhaps his chakra has grown accustomed to the Kyuubi chakra making it?s ?poison? like effect uneffective to Naruto. It?s still Naruto?s own chakra, but doesn?t mean that the Kyuubi?s chakra could have influenced it somehow.
> 
> 
> Both are jutsu that make the control possible for only a few in the clan.  It doesn?t say anything about chakra alone having this affect.
> ...



YH true it would be unfair on his rivals


----------



## Kanali (Jan 12, 2009)

He has the kyuubi instead of a kekkei genkai both would be way too haxxed.


----------



## ItsMrJedi (Jan 12, 2009)

The thing with KG is, that if you have one than it will show up or trigger itself somehow in your earlier ages right from the beginning. KG is something natural and you don't need to to train for it to achieve it. It's already there and once triggered you should be able to use it without thinking too much about it.

See Gaara and his sand, see sharinga, byakugan, etc. 

All of them just simply use their KG, like it was a childsplay. 

And if Naruto had one, than he would have shown it right from the beginning.

And what was so special about Naruto since he was a child ??
-Answer: his superfast healing. Thus if Naruto has a KG, it has to do with the characteristics of the Kyuubi's chakra and abilities, since Naruto lived with it since he was a little child.

The same holds for Gaara and other jinchuurikis, who also have the characteristics of their bijuu like: controlling sand, mixing elements, solidsteal body (=8 tails) etc.


----------



## Clandestine (Jan 12, 2009)

This is highly improbable for the following reasons.

1) Naruto is Minatos son, a well known and renown Konoha shinobi. As we know Kekkei Gekkai as inherited genetically, do you not believe that a shinobi of Yondaimes caliber would not use his Gekkai Genkkai?

2) You explain that Naruto's Chakra has special qualities, well ok, he has special chakra then. However it was explained rather ademantly that a Kekkei Genkei was the fusion of two elemental affinities. So far we have seen no evidence of Naruto possesing anything of this nature.

3) If Naruto did truly have a Kekkei Genkei, Part one of the manga would have been totally useless, and in turn, would destroy Narutos personality itself. Why would Kishimoto destroy a character that has taken 430 chapters to build?


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 12, 2009)

ItsMrJedi said:


> See Gaara and his sand, see sharinga, byakugan, etc.


Gaara?s sand is not a Kekkai Genkai.


----------



## Pacchi (Jan 12, 2009)

Do you really think so?


----------



## Rampage (Jan 12, 2009)

ItsMrJedi said:


> See Gaara and his sand.



correct me if im wrong but since when is garra's sand a Kekkai Genkai


----------



## ItsMrJedi (Jan 12, 2009)

Illabile said:


> This is highly improbable for the following reasons.
> 
> 1) Naruto is Minatos son, a well known and renown Konoha shinobi. As we know Kekkei Gekkai as inherited genetically, do you not believe that a shinobi of Yondaimes caliber would not use his Gekkai Genkkai?



Minato might not have had a KG, but Naruto is a jinchuuriki and he might have inherited something from his bijuu.



> 2) You explain that Naruto's Chakra has special qualities, well ok, he has special chakra then. However it was explained rather ademantly that a Kekkei Genkei was the fusion of two elemental affinities. So far we have seen no evidence of Naruto possesing anything of this nature.



KG doesn't hold only for mixing elements. Sharingan and Byakugan are also KG.


----------



## ItsMrJedi (Jan 12, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Gaara’s sand is not a Kekkai Genkai.



O...why not then ?

Who else is able to use sand like him ?


----------



## Helenius (Jan 12, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> correct me if im wrong but since when is garra's sand a Kekkai Genkai



It isn't. But it works like one...


----------



## anto (Jan 12, 2009)

naruto's kekkei genkai is the unique ability to turn bad people into good people by shouting cliche at them.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Jan 12, 2009)

He has the Kekkei Genkai called "The Blessing of Kishi"


----------



## Federer (Jan 12, 2009)

ItsMrJedi said:


> O...why not then ?
> 
> Who else is able to use sand like him ?



No one.

But his unique fighting style is because of his Bijuu, than rather is own bloodline. However, Gaara can still use his sand, without a Bijuu according to the databook, which implies that he Bijuu left some of his special traits behind.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 12, 2009)

Naruto has no Kekkei Genkai. Too much haxx


----------



## fantzipants (Jan 12, 2009)

Sabianz said:


> Naruto was Minato's child, that in its self is probrally a Kekkei Genkai.



Even with kekke genkai you need to work hard to perfect it.


----------



## crimson8k (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm just taking a stab in the dark here, but couldn't it be a possibility that Naruto creates his own Kekkai Genkai?  I mean, all these abilities had to start somewhere.  Maybe the fact that he holds the Kyuubi will trigger something.


----------



## Ephemere (Jan 12, 2009)

Sabianz said:


> Naruto was Minato's child, that in its self is probrally a Kekkei Genkai.



More or less


----------



## ItsMrJedi (Jan 12, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> No one.
> 
> But his unique fighting style is because of his Bijuu, than rather is own bloodline. However, Gaara can still use his sand, without a Bijuu according to the databook, which implies that he Bijuu left some of his special traits behind.



The bijuu didn't left anything behind, he was completely extracted.

The bijuu changed Gaara's cells/genes since his childhood so that he was able to use sand. So he has a bloodline, otherwise there is no explanaiton for this.


----------



## Rampage (Jan 12, 2009)

the only reason Garra has he sand is because of his bijuu, its not a Kekkai Genkai


----------



## Morati (Jan 12, 2009)

It's called Plot-gan. Being the character which the series is named after guarantees you imbaness.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 12, 2009)

I made pretty much this exact topic ages ago.  Yes, I do suspect that Naruto may in fact have a Kekke Genkai.  The key thing to stress here though is that having a Kekke Genkai doesn't mean that he's a genius (many people jump to this conclusion), just look at Hinata and Obito.

All this would mean is that it's possible that Naruto could control the Kyuubi's chakra.  This doesn't mean that it would the least bit easy for him to pull off.  Just possible.

Also, I very clearly do not think that Naruto will ever gain Mokuton.  I think Hashirama's blood is too thin in Naruto to pull that sort of thing off.  Think of it as more a mutation of that Kekke Genkai, one that all simply allows the possibility for Naruto to resist and potentially control the Kyuubi's chakra.

Admittedly though as time goes on I am less and less a proponent of this theory.  The manga seems to be drifting away from it, the possibility still exists though.



uzumaki lee said:


> the only reason Garra has he sand is because of his bijuu, its not a Kekkai Genkai



Actually, this goes with yet another previous theory of mine.  Gaara's ability to control sand is now a Kekke Genkai.  See, sand control is not a jutsu that just anybody can do.  Gaara though thanks to being the Jinchuriki for Shukaku gained this ability and yet retains it now that Shukaku has been extracted.  Basically, Shukaku is no longer in Gaara and yet Gaara still has this ability.  His being the host to Shukaku changed his genes to the point where he now has a Kekke Genkai, the ability to control sand.  Now it remains to be seen if this Kekke Genkai will be passed on to his children or not, after all not all Kekke Genkai are passed down.  Mokuton is a perfect example of only 1 person having it and none of his decendants have it.


----------



## th0m3s (Jan 12, 2009)

ItsMrJedi said:


> O...why not then ?
> 
> Who else is able to use sand like him ?



No one, except his Bjiuu allows him to use sand so that isn't a KG it is a bjiuu characteristic that he has gained like the 3rd kazakage who was a former Shukaku host could use iron sand........Naruto doesn't have a KG what would be the point in Kishi building the story around him and the kyubbi if this was so?


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 12, 2009)

@ItsMrJedi: if gaara's sand jutsu were kekkei genkai it would say so in the databook. it states whether a ninjutsu, taijutsu or genjutsu is also a kekkei genkai, hi den or senpou etc.

gaara's jutsu are just simply ninjutsu. unique to him for wateva reason, but not a kekkei genkai.

and it's just controlling sand anyway. i'm sure anyone could flow their chakra into sand (or anything) and control it. plus any doton user will definately be able to control sand.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 12, 2009)

th0m3s said:


> No one, except his Bjiuu allows him to use sand so that isn't a KG it is a bjiuu characteristic that he has gained *like the 3rd kazakage who was a former Shukaku host* could use iron sand


Sandaime Kazekage wasn't a former jinnchuriki. He had a Kekkei Genkai that allowed him to turn chakra into magnetic fields. Using the magnetism, he modeled jutsu after sand jutsu of a previous Ichibi-jinnchuriki. Instead of using actual sand, Sandaime Kazekage used small pieces of iron, resembling sand.


----------



## Soul (Jan 12, 2009)

He hasn't, and, hopefully, he won't have one never; that would destroy his character completely


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 12, 2009)

i say no. if he was able to use wood like the 1st i would be pissed off at his character and his cloak wont save him fron my rage this time.

he doesn't need a keekei genkai, he already has alot of things to power him out. mainly becasue he is the main character, but still he has some other useful stuff.


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Jan 12, 2009)

He hasnt, it would be too much of a plot twist if he had.
He might learn all of the fourth justu's


----------



## The_Midnight_Karasu (Jan 12, 2009)

*Here's the spin on his PNJ...*

His "Never Give uP!" mantra is reinforced with an Incredible Hulk (Marvel)/WWF Hulk Hogan spin, but is not a KG, methinks.  He gets hurt or beat, and then comes back madder, badder, and stronger to reveal, ahem, "character".

This is reinforced by the (PLOT) device of the (P)NJ known as the Nine-tailed fox and it's destructive red Chakra.

Up until about 50 chapters ago, Naruto was an extraordinarily mundane and average Shinobi with heart.

Only recently have we seen Rasengans-gone-wild, and Super KN4 craziness...topped off with NEW NARUTO ACTION FIGURE WITH SUPER SENJU MOUNTAIN-SCALPING ACTION AND 50s HOT ROD FLAMING TRENCHER!

This begs the real question...Beyond forging ahead with the goal of being Hokage and creating "a new ninja way", what is Naruto without his Kyuubi insurance?


----------



## Burrid (Jan 12, 2009)

I believe kishi said in an interview last year that Naruto has a kekkei gankai and that it is still hidden. He doesn't know about it yet.
It will all become clear when he learns about his parents.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 12, 2009)

Burrid said:


> I believe kishi said in an interview last year that Naruto has a kekkei gankai and that it is still hidden. He doesn't know about it yet.
> It will all become clear when he learns about his parents.



No such interview exists.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 12, 2009)

I suppose, out of fairness, we shouldn't _exclude_ the possibility of Naruto having inherited a _kekkei genkai_; one which remains dormant until the user experiences a certain event, much like the _sharingan_, though honestly the idea is quite unlikely. Firstly, an additional source of power would seem to be a "cheap" addition. Unnecessary with his possession of the _Kyuubi_ as well as the _sannin modo_. 

And secondarily, an inheritance, of any sort, which does not require the user to physically _gain_ the ability, directly conflicts with Naruto's persona. Hard work, mixed with determination will spell the answer to all your needs. This ideology has been applied to his character throughout the novel, so why suddenly abandon it? It makes little sense.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 12, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> I suppose, out of fairness, we shouldn't _exclude_ the possibility of Naruto having inherited a _kekkei genkai_; one which remains dormant until the user experiences a certain event, much like the _sharingan_, though honestly the idea is quite unlikely. Firstly, an additional source of power would seem to be a "cheap" addition. Unnecessary with his possession of the _Kyuubi_ as well as the _sannin modo_.
> 
> And secondarily, an inheritance, of any sort, which does not require the user to physically _gain_ the ability, directly conflicts with Naruto's persona. Hard work, mixed with determination will spell the answer to all your needs. This ideology has been applied to his character throughout the novel, so why suddenly abandon it? It makes little sense.



See that's the thing.  It doesn't need to conflict with his character.  Also it doesn't necessarily have to be an additional power source.

Think of it like this.  Say Sakura was the Kyuubi Jinchuriki.  If she lacked Naruto's hypothetical Kekke Genkai then she would never be able to properly utilise the chakra from the Kyuubi because every time she did it she would be poisoned.

Naruto on the other hand, he has his theoretical Kekke Genkai.  What this may do is simply give his chakra a quality that allows it to potentially resist the Kyuubi's chakra.  Now as we have seen it isn't an absolute resistance.  However that's where Naruto's hard work and training comes in.  The stronger he becomes the stronger his chakra becomes and the better it can resist and manipulate the Kyuubi's chakra.

All this theoretical Kekke Genkai would do is make it so that Naruto has the capability to be a perfect Kyuubi Jinchuriki.  Something that again theoretically nobody else could achieve.

Of course Killer Bee is a blow to this theory what with the fact that his Biju seems to give him power similar to how Naruto gains power from the Kyuubi.  However it could be that the Hachibi lacks the poisonous effects of the Kyuubi.

But anyways, like I said, I've not really been a supporter of this for a while now.  Notably thanks to Killer Bee.


----------



## ♫ Melody ♫ (Jan 12, 2009)

Naruto has no Kekkei Genkei, Its not even a possibility. It would ruin the entire manga and everything it stands for. When Jiraiya and Tsunade tried to kill Orochimaru, Orochimaru was curious of Jiraiya's student Naruto and why Jiraiya would bother to train such an idiot. And after that Jiraiya simply states he wouldnt want to start with a genius like Sasuke who learns fast AND has a Kekkei Genkei. Naruto is a simple character, It doesnt even suit him.


----------



## hellohi (Jan 12, 2009)

He could have an unknow KG that no one knows about. And duh, you guys are forgetting about Naruto's mom. She was from the whirlpool village that we know nothing about so she could have had a KG. Stop thinking about Minato all the time and take Kushina into consideration, damn.

And I don't understand why people are saying it won't fit Naruto because he is a simple character, which he is. You don't  even know what the ability could be if he has one..every KG doesn't automatically make the person a genius. Naruto could have a KG that has something to do with his chakra that he doesn't really need to control, it just happens.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 12, 2009)

hellohi said:


> He could have an unknow KG that no one knows about. And duh, you guys are forgetting about Naruto's mom. She was from the whirlpool village that we know nothing about so she could have had a KG. Stop thinking about Minato all the time and take Kushina into consideration, damn.
> 
> And I don't understand why people are saying it won't fight Naruto because he is a simple character, which he is. You don't  even know what the ability could be if he has one..every KG doesn't automatically make the person a genius. Naruto could have a KG that has something to do with his chakra that he doesn't really need to control, it just happens.



Oh I know.  People have trouble seperating the idea of Kekke Genkai and Genius.  Don't ask me why, after all there are examples of non-geniuses who have Kekke Genkai.


----------



## hellohi (Jan 12, 2009)

Enclave said:


> Oh I know.  People have trouble seperating the idea of Kekke Genkai and Genius.  Don't ask me why, after all there are examples of non-geniuses who have Kekke Genkai.



Yup. I'm pretty sure there were people in the Uchiha Clan like Obito who weren't geniuses, the same with the Hyuuga Clan.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 12, 2009)

Well we dont know if naruto has some kind of blood limit but haveing blood limit is not makeing automaticly god... maybe Minatos hirashin can be placed in blood limit since even when kakashi had the sharingan he was not able to copy it and he was minatos student after all ^^ (well there could be the case that hirashin is way to fast for the sharingan to capture movements.....well we dont know if hirashin is a jutsu able to learn like all other jutsus [maybe madara copyied minatos hirashin when he was fighting 9tails and he simply upgraded his jutsu so now he can warp his body parts when he wants] )

Other option is Kushina (narutos mom) and her situation could be like Hakus family... she had a bloodlimit but it was war and people killed those with blood limits so she had to adondon her country and hide in konoha where she met with minato.... who knows (mostly kishi himself)

but well blood limit doesnt mean that naruto would have something like sharingan, byakugan or special jutsus.... narutos blood limit could be considered of his very huge chakra potential and strenght of his chakra... and so maybe Kushina came from Uzumaki clan and so Minato wanted to keep his wife clan name alive ^^ (like blood limit signed under clan name [sharigan-uchiha, byakugan -hyuuga] ) 

Well the thing that Yamato said after witnessing that 9tails chakra has no huge effect at naruto while other people suffer with only little bit of it... it could mean that the host is kinda immune to the beast chakra since the chakra is constantly mixing in hosts body...... or simply naruto's chakra potential is so huge that it has the power to hold the kyuubi in the seal and give naruto aditional chakra ^^

I wodner what happened to whirlpool country... maybe just like with the wars the little clans/villagers were fuseing with other ones to create bigger country (like Konoha has many other clans :uchihas, hyugas,shikas,inos,choujis clans) so the whrilpool contry connected with konoha or water country (or the countryhad been destroyed in the war)


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 12, 2009)

Having a kekkai genkai would wreck his character, so no, I don't think he has one.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 13, 2009)

no if that happens Naruto wont be the same


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 13, 2009)

That information is strictly secret.


----------



## Sunabozu (Jan 13, 2009)

nop .. he doesnt have kekei gentai , if he did im sure orochimaru would have gone after him. if he had no kyuubi, even akatsuki wont be after him


----------



## Macro9 (Jan 13, 2009)

Bee and Snake handlers often grow immune to said animals poison. It's not entirely implausible that Naruto has become immune to the Kyuubi's poisonous chakra. When he was younger the seal was stronger and as he aged and begin to use his own chakra it weakened. That exposure over time could in fact make him immune. That doesn't mean that he has a bloodline limit. The same principal can be applied to drugs. Most are infact poisons and over time people need more to induce the benefits that they seek.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 13, 2009)

ive always held it to be a possibility, although it seems many on this board would oppose it for some reason; i mean once naruto got senjutsu, kyuubi, 4th's son; hes already over haxed so one little additional thing wouldnt make much difference imo

besides you can have hard work plus haxed abilities - naruto did work his ass off for rasengan, frs, senjutsu, semi control of kyuubi chakra


----------



## Kenshi (Jan 13, 2009)

His Kekkei Genkai Is called "main character plot shield".

That's been  clear since chapter one


----------



## Ho-Kage-Bunshin (Jan 13, 2009)

why is everybody thinking that if you have a KG you are an auto-genius????
look at hinata and obito. 
it is still possible. and for the ones that think a KG would have triggert itself in the childhood days - you should think about it a bit more. naruto has the kyuubi inside of him. kyuubi protected him when he was in danger. [eg haku - sasukes sharingan awakend, kyuubi awakend... anybody?]
also we don't really know how the kyuubi was sealed by minato. maybe he used a KG naruto has for the seal. anything is possible right now.

and i don't think it would ruin the caracter. what's the problem havin a KG? you also have to work hard. only dojutsus are a shortcut. and naruto won't get one.


----------



## Caia (Jan 13, 2009)

We still don't know exactly what's the situation with Kushina. Maybe she too had some special powers that may have even helped the 4th to seal the whole Kyuubi chakra. Since everybody is keeping that sort of things a secret from Naruto only makes me think that they're not meaningless.


----------



## yrvd86 (Jan 13, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> he has the best kekkei genkai up to date. He has the 'Main character kekkei genkai', it is haxxed as hell. Similar to Sasuke's Kishiton - plot no jutsu.



Yes this is true D=


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 13, 2009)

OP please refrain from posting other people's theories. It's fine if you want to reference a theory, just credit the original poster, in this case that original poster was me.

BTW, it would probably help if you posted the whole thing and not just part of it.

This


----------



## chickmashine (Jan 13, 2009)

ItsMrJedi said:


> The thing with KG is, that if you have one than it will show up or trigger itself somehow in your earlier ages right from the beginning.



Hmm, sharingan, obito? I don't think you're right. If Obito hadn't ultimately wanted to save Kakashi then he wouldn't have triggered the sharingan at all.



ItsMrJedi said:


> KG is something natural and you don't need to to train for it to achieve it. It's already there and once triggered you should be able to use it without thinking too much about it.



You're wrong here again. Many KGs have requirements, especially the sharingan. Take the Mangekyou for example. You have to kill a friend to use it. 



ItsMrJedi said:


> See Gaara and his sand, see sharingan, byakugan, etc.



Gaara's sand isn't a KG and sharingan doesn't count as I proved. The Byakugan we don't know but you're probably right.



ItsMrJedi said:


> All of them just simply use their KG, like it was a childsplay.



That isn't all that true though either. Sharingan: You can predict movement perfectly but you have to learn genjutsu. And you have to unlock MS.

Byakugan has to be activated as well but we don't know whether you need a requirement. And then there are the technique that you have to learn which are related to the KG. Like Hakke Kuushou, or 64 palms



ItsMrJedi said:


> And if Naruto had one, then he would have shown it right from the beginning.


I actually remember you stealing a Naruto has a KG theory. And like the sharingan, maybe the KG has to be triggered.



ItsMrJedi said:


> And what was so special about Naruto since he was a child ??
> -Answer: his superfast healing. Thus if Naruto has a KG, it has to do with the characteristics of the Kyuubi's chakra and abilities, since Naruto lived with it since he was a little child.


Not only his superfast healing. Now that we know that KGs can take longer to activate it's possible that Yamato's talk was just about the KG.

As for the KG, I agree.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 13, 2009)

WraithX959 said:


> OP please refrain from posting other people's theories. It's fine if you want to reference a theory, just credit the original poster, in this case that original poster was me.
> 
> BTW, it would probably help if you posted the whole thing and not just part of it.
> 
> afiandi





> [Theory] Naruto's Hidden Kekkei Genkai (Part 4) -    *01-02-2009*, 04:54 AM



Yea, I made this theory ages ago.  I'm sure others have as well.  You most definitely weren't the first so don't get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## Khazzar (Jan 13, 2009)

He's Naruto. 
A powerful personna before anything else. He doesnt need a Kekkei Genkai nor does he have it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2009)

If I told you, I'd have to kill you.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 13, 2009)

Enclave said:


> Yea, I made this theory ages ago.  I'm sure others have as well.  You most definitely weren't the first so don't get your panties in a bunch.



Actually my theory is far older than that and has been posted several different places without my consent. That page was the from the continuation of my original theory in the One Manga forums. Futhermore, there is also a version of that theory that predates the one on One Manga.

Also if you bothered to actually compare the two you'd see that the OP basically copy & pasted part of my original theory. It's the exact same wording. Other people might have theories about Naruto having a kekkei genkai, but I doubt they are as specific as mine.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Jan 13, 2009)

OP...
"The only other known Kekkei Genkai that possesses the ability to control Kyuubi chakra is the unnamed Kekkei Genkai ability of Hashirama Senju, the first Hokage."

...You mean the Mokuton!??!


----------



## Gyrstang (Jan 13, 2009)

i suggest you all read the kishi's latest interview, dunno where it was but it was exact proof that he had a bloodline limit, namikaze bloodline, hear it from writer's own mouth.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 13, 2009)

Gyrstang said:


> i suggest you all read the kishi's latest interview, dunno where it was but it was exact proof that he had a bloodline limit, namikaze bloodline, hear it from writer's own mouth.


Seriously, please try to find a link! As it is now, this is just an unconfirmed rumor. I have no problem believing you misunderstood the meaning when you don't know how to use periods, commas and big letters.

EDIT: Also, I've seen him mention the bloodline of his father in an old interview when I tried searching for the interview. This was just in connection with his name being revealed. I don't think Kishimoto would disclose something so important in an mere interview.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 13, 2009)

And do you have any proof that the interview was real and not a fake one ?? there were interviews that were confirmed as fakes so looking at them is kinda bad idea ^^

Well we dont know much about Minato and Kushina but we will learn about this in the future ^^ maybe one of them has a secret blood limit that other people around didnt know about it.... who knows maybe only kishi himself ^^ (but blood limit in narutos hands would kinda destroy his "hard working") 

but well time will show ^^


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jan 13, 2009)

Shodaime's bloodline limit is Mokuton (which permited him to control bijuu's power with the help of the crystal), which is the ability to use both earth and water chakra nature's simultaneously. For that their chakra is already alined to both said natures. Naruto's chakra is alined to wind, so he can't use mokuton and thus can't control the kyuubi. The fact that is chakra is that strong is probably for the reason Hiroshi said and furthermore the seal lets sleep some of Kyuubi's chakra into Naruto strengthening it even more. 


Also, Naruto isn't suposed to have a bloodline limit, that's totally against his character...


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 13, 2009)

j0hnni_ said:


> Shodaime's bloodline limit is Mokuton (which permited him to control bijuu's power with the help of the crystal), which is the ability to use both earth and water chakra nature's simultaneously. For that their chakra is already alined to both said natures. Naruto's chakra is alined to wind, so he can't use mokuton and thus can't control the kyuubi. The fact that is chakra is that strong is probably for the reason Hiroshi said and furthermore the seal lets sleep some of Kyuubi's chakra into Naruto strengthening it even more.
> 
> 
> Also, Naruto isn't suposed to have a bloodline limit, that's totally against his character...



Shodai's kekkei genkai is the ability to combine elemental chakra natures(like Haku). Mokuton is the kekkei genkai created because of this ability. Meaning Mokuton is a jutsu only Shodai could do because of his kekkei genkai. Mokuton is the name of the wood element created because of Shodai's ability to combine elemental chakra natures, not the name of his kekkei genkai related to his bloodline.

It's still possible for Naruto to have the ability to combine his specific elemental chakra natures(wind & water) and control Bijuu/Jinchuuriki chakra with the aid of Shodai's chakra crystal.

And again the theme of genius vs. hard work does not equate to kekkei genkai users vs. non-kekkei genkai users. Hinata has a kekkei genkai yet she is considered a loser like Naruto and Lee. She's not even the best ninja in Team 8. Obito also had a kekkei genkai, yet he was also considered a loser by Kakashi, just as Sasuke had considered Naruto a loser. Shikimaru himself is a genius who was himself considered a loser(because of his laziness) along with Naruto, Kiba, and Chouji.

As long as Naruto has to train to master his kekkei genkai, he would still be adhering to the theme of hard work vs. genius. When have you ever seen the genius Sasuke training? Sure he does train, but most of his kekkei genkai abilities magically appeared, he didn't have to work for them. Naruto even pointed out to Sasuke back at the Chuunin Exams that Lee beat him because he trained harder than Sasuke does. Naruto would simply have to work for his ability(that is if he has one).


----------



## dbzNSking (Jan 13, 2009)

i made a thread on Naruto having a Kekkei Genkai before but not the same as yours. i like yours too


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jan 13, 2009)

WraithX959 said:


> Shodai's kekkei genkai is the ability to combine elemental chakra natures(like Haku). Mokuton is the kekkei genkai created because of this ability. Meaning Mokuton is a jutsu only Shodai could do because of his kekkei genkai. Mokuton is the name of the wood element created because of Shodai's ability to combine elemental chakra natures, not the name of his kekkei genkai related to his bloodline.
> 
> It's still possible for Naruto to have the ability to combine his specific elemental chakra natures(wind & water) and control Bijuu/Jinchuuriki chakra with the aid of Shodai's chakra crystal.
> 
> ...



Shodaime's kekkei genkai was related specifically to the use of Earth and Water natures not them all, just like Haku's was Water and Wind for Ice. He coudn't control every element...

And where is it stated that Naruto has an affinity for water? Nowhere... Naruto's affinity is wind alone. He might be able to use other elements in the future, but he doesn't have an affinity for them. But for him to be able to combine two elements his chakra must be already alined to the elements that are combined.


Anyway, I don't know why you gus want Naruto to have a kekkei genkai so badly... he doesn't need one.


----------



## the_forth (Jan 13, 2009)

kyuubi and naruto's chakra are gradually merging together; thats why he can handle the evil chakra


----------



## Enclave (Jan 13, 2009)

the_forth said:


> kyuubi and naruto's chakra are gradually merging together; thats why he can handle the evil chakra



We've actually received a few different possiblities for why Naruto can handle it from a few different characters in the manga.


----------



## mysterybounty (Dec 21, 2009)

*I think...*

I think I know Naruto's Kekkei Genkai. 
Everyone is saying they hope he doesnt have one but I think he does and he just doesnt realize it yet. His is the ability of speed. Think about this: Naruto has been the slowest character, he was a slow learner with basic techniques, he rushes into battle head on, but as he has grown that changes, he creates clones without making hand signs OR he just does it so fast that it looks like he doesnt make them, he learned the Rasengan faster than anyone thought possible and to top it off his dad (4th Hokage) was known for his speed and teleportation technique. Obviously they have similar chakra because of the Rasengan and them being father and son, and in Sage Mode Naruto is super fast, so I think that is his Kekkei Genkai, the ability to move at great speeds and learn techniques fast. This would include many things, moving at high wind like speeds, copying techniques like Kakashi does, learning how to counter attack any enemy. He is becoming a strategist just like Shikamaru, though not as smart he still finds a way to win.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 21, 2009)

This depends whether Naruto's heritage is confirmed to be indeed Senju, by blood, not just as a metaphorical descendant of Hashirama. 
If he is indeed a Senju by blood, I do believe he will demonstrate some kind of KKG, or special power, but it will certainly not be Mokuton. Tsunade, who is the closest living relative to Hashirama does not have this power, why should Naruto have it? Plus, Mokuton would completely clash with his current skillset, Naruto is not a mid/long range fighter regardless of whether he really did get Mokuton. 
The Senju clan of the forest was also known as the clan of a thousand skills or whatever as Madara stated, out of the entire clan Hashirama was the only one who posessed Mokuton. If Naruto will indeed manifest some kind of KKG (which I still doubt, mainly his powers will revolve around his Kyuubi and Sage Mode usage) then it will be a new type of power that wasn't shown before.


----------



## Nawheetos (Dec 21, 2009)

I can't remember the specifics, but was Hashirama's ability to control bijuu actually called a kekkei genkai, or just an 'ability'?  Mokuton was his kekkei genkai... though obviously it's possible to have 2.


----------



## stainedshuriken (Dec 21, 2009)

Nawheetos said:


> I can't remember the specifics, but was Hashirama's ability to control bijuu actually called a kekkei genkai, or just an 'ability'?  Mokuton was his kekkei genkai... though obviously it's possible to have 2.



It was just an ability, not a kekkai genkai. He used a necklace to help him control the bijuu. The necklace was handed down from generation to generation; Tsunade then handed it over to Naruto. As of the latest chapters, the necklace is now destroyed since Naruto transformed into 8-tailed-beast form since the Pain invasion.


----------



## Fatstogey (Dec 21, 2009)

Not sure and not going back to look.  But didnt the 1st do something with the necklace to control the beasts?  And didnt Naruto destroy the necklace?  

I dont doubt he could control the kyubi.  But im just sayin it wont be the same way the 1st did it.

And i also think its possible Naruto is senju.  After Madara explained how Senju and Uchiha love gay sex it made me think Naruto has to be senju even more.


----------



## Nawheetos (Dec 21, 2009)

stainedshuriken said:


> It was just an ability, not a kekkai genkai. He used a necklace to help him control the bijuu. The necklace was handed down from generation to generation; Tsunade then handed it over to Naruto. As of the latest chapters, the necklace is now destroyed since Naruto transformed into 8-tailed-beast form since the Pain invasion.


 If it's just a Senju 'ability' it could be cheesily related to their willpower, and I wouldn't mind Naruto having that 'ability' - not sure it'll happen, though that would make enough sense to be acceptable.
I thought the advantage of the necklace was that it was attuned to his chakra and therefore helped Yamato to focus it - did Hashirama actually _need _it to use the ability?


----------



## Nandireya (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope not.  Those things seem to be nothing but trouble...


----------



## Rampage (Dec 21, 2009)

lol who brought this piece of shit thread back


mod trash it please


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 21, 2009)

mysterybounty said:


> I think I know Naruto's Kekkei Genkai.
> Everyone is saying they hope he doesnt have one but I think he does and he just doesnt realize it yet. His is the ability of speed. Think about this: Naruto has been the slowest character, he was a slow learner with basic techniques, he rushes into battle head on, but as he has grown that changes, he creates clones without making hand signs OR he just does it so fast that it looks like he doesnt make them, he learned the Rasengan faster than anyone thought possible and to top it off his dad (4th Hokage) was known for his speed and teleportation technique. Obviously they have similar chakra because of the Rasengan and them being father and son, and in Sage Mode Naruto is super fast, so I think that is his Kekkei Genkai, the ability to move at great speeds and learn techniques fast. This would include many things, moving at high wind like speeds, copying techniques like Kakashi does, learning how to counter attack any enemy. He is becoming a strategist just like Shikamaru, though not as smart he still finds a way to win.




It'll have been this guy. He doesn't have many posts and has a recent join date so it's probably a mistake.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 21, 2009)

He's a Senju, the manga is hinting it almost constantly.


----------



## Agony (Dec 21, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> he has the best kekkei genkai up to date. He has the 'Main character kekkei genkai', it is haxxed as hell. Similar to Sasuke's Kishiton - plot no jutsu.



Lol.lmao.can't stop laughing my ass off.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 21, 2009)

TRASH THIS THREAD


----------



## Agony (Dec 21, 2009)

Totally agree.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd prefer the idea of Naruto not having a Kekkai Genkai. He's exceptional with the Kyuubi's influence, Sage Mode, and having the toads by his side. Having some Kekkai Genkai kinda ruins that. I don't think he has a Kekkai Genkai within him. Kyuubi's chakra not hurting to some extent is probably because he's a Jinchuuriki that has Kyuubi's chakra mixing with his own from the very beginning. The Seal is also mentioned to allow Kyuubi's chakra to mix safely with Naruto's own. 

Probably has grown resistant or can handle it just because of that. Along with the fact that he can handle the injury from Kyuubi's chakra because he has Kyuubi's chakra healing him too.


----------



## Anyarel (Dec 21, 2009)

He could have a kekkai genkai because we don't know if her mother had one.
But I think he doesn't need to have one to be strong. =D


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 21, 2009)

The fuck..........

Trashing as requested.


----------

